# Low Carb Cheese Puffs



## SinOrSlim (Nov 17, 2011)

Craving that salty cheesy crunch?? Well here it is???my version of Cheetos! These are a great little snack that will keep you away from diving into that forbidden bag of potato chips. They also last if you store them in an air-tight container so you can make multiple servings and have them ready on-the-go!

Ingredients:

3 Egg Whites
2 Tbsp Grated Parmesean Romano Cheese
1/2 Cup Shredded Cheddar Cheese Frozen (I used Veggie Shreds but any will work)
1/8 tsp Cream of Tartar
1/8 tsp Salt
Butter Flavored Non-stick Cooking Spray






Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 300° F

2. Put the frozen cheese into the food processor and chop until it is in small pieces






3. Remove yolk from eggs and place them into a mixing bowl

4. Add the cream of tartar and pinch of salt to the egg whites in the mixing bowl and blend at high speed until stiff peaks begin to form.






5. Use a rubber spatula to fold the cheese into the egg white mixture. Do this CAREFULLY so that you do not disturb the fluffy whites and rather just spread the cheese throughout the mixture.






6. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and spray with the non-stick butter spray.

7. Using the spatula scrape up small clouds of the mixture and using the back end of a spoon carefully drop the mixture onto the greased sheet.

8. Lightly spray the top of the puffs with the non-stick spray, sprinkle with parmesan cheese, and once again spray the top of the puffs with the non-stick butter cooking spray.






9. Bake at 300° F for 30-40 minutes






10. Let cool and INDULGE! =)

Macro breakdown and other daily low carb and keto recipes can be found at Low Carb, Keto , Paleo Diet Recipes | Nutrition Tips


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 17, 2011)

You are the recipe posting master!


----------

